# First round of IVF



## EverHopefull (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi Guys,

My DH and i have just signed the consents for our IVF...  We will be starting the antibiotics on the 16th April, then Buserelin on the 20th April...

I'm a bit worried about the injections even though we are using the automatic pen thingy!! 

Does anyone have any advice about starting off for the first time...

Thanks
Gem


----------



## Drkarpana (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi there!!
I'm starting with the first injection to stop my cycle on 13 April. 
It's the first time for me too and sometimes I feel frightened even with the slightest thing...I've got no advice to give, other than take it easy and take care...
I wish you all the best!! 
M.


----------



## Hyades (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi,

Its nerve racking isn't it!  I am new to this too and am starting two weeks of  sniffing! in to weeks time.  After all the tests and so on its exciting to be starting the treatment but agree the injections are  bit scarey.  I asked the nurse about this and she showed me the needles I would be using - just normal looking.  I had seen what looked like an automatic needle on the tv programme family man and was hopeful that was what it would be but  that hasn't been mentioned at the clinic  .  Anyway I haven't noticed people talking to much about the injections on this site so hopefully it will be fine and nothing to worry about   Hope it all goes well for you - good luck xx


----------



## pancake (Apr 22, 2003)

Hiya

Try not to worry about things too much. When I had my first IVF I was **** scared of everything. But I found it and the 2nd IVF a lot easier than I thought it was going to be. The sniffing was fine when you got used to it and the injections were dead easy. I was on menopur and had an injector pen, it was really easy, and didn't hurt. If you tense up though it will, so try to remain calm.

Hope this helps and good luck to all.

Heidi


----------



## EverHopefull (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for the reply's...

Where did you choose to do the the injections? iI think im going to go for the top of the leg...


----------



## pancake (Apr 22, 2003)

Hi

Yes I did my injections in the top of my leg on the side. The muscle must be relaxed though as it will sting if tensed up.

Heidi


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone

I was a bit apprehensive about the injections the first time - but unless you really do have a phobia of needles (which I know makes it v.tough for some ladies) its just the idea of it that's the worst - when you've done it once it's fine & you feel quite proud of yourself   My advice is to pick a time when you are in no rush & can relax. Take your time getting things set out - I always have a cup of tea too. Then have a treat ready for after, chocolate in my case. It's true that being relaxed helps, so doing first couple after a bath might help. I always did it in my belly as have a bit of spare flesh to pinch there  . I used the injector pen my first time, but didn't really find the syringes any worse. Good luck - hopefully it will all be worth it for you both     

Sarah


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Can I join you?  I haven't posted on FF for ages, since my last IUI failed last December but I've been lurking  

EverHopefull, Hyades & Drkarpana, looks like we're all starting at the same time.  I go next Friday (14th) for my pre-treatment visit and start Synarel nasal spray on the 15th.  Egg collection has been pencilled in for 22nd May.  As my 4 year niece would say, I'm poohing my pants!  I've had 3 IUIs, all BFN and should be used to the injections etc but its all the side effects from d/r that I'm dreading.  I'm using Puregon pen this time as opposed to the needles and syringes so at least it shouldn't be too complicated, and hopefully I'll not have to contend with air bubbles etc this time.  I'll probably inject into my tummy - last time I tried the thighs but don't have a lot of spare flesh there whereas my tummy is quite well padded    We're going private for this IVF as we're 24th on the NHS waiting list and goodness knows how long it'll take for that to come round.  So I've raided my savings and no holiday this year, but hopefully it'll be worth it!

Good luck to you all.  Hopefully we can all help keep each other sane over the next few weeks.


----------



## Drkarpana (Apr 8, 2006)

Well, I'll tell you this, two things I'm most worried; side effects from prostap (I've been told I'll feel like having a menopause for a few days, and...please don't laugh, the rectal suppositories after the implantation!! It is a total nightmare!
Daily injections (GONAL-f) seemed plain - they look like the ones diabetics use whereas the prostap and Ovitrelle afterwards will be done at the clinic so no worries about the needle!
After our first consultation at the clinic I was feeling quite relaxed and ok about the whole procedure, but as the time comes I catch myself feeling...menopausal already!
I'm glad I found you here, I haven't told my family we're starting this (they are abroad and easy to avoid) or else we'll have to bear the extra stress from their everyday questions...I've got noone else to talk/laugh/cry/get hysterical with (apart from my husband who has already got a taste of my reactions!) so I really really appreciate your company, even though virtual, and any advice and encouragement I may get from you.

I wish you all the best again and I'll keep you posted with anything new.

Regards,
M.


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm in exactly the same boat.  We decided not to tell anyone that we were TTC as we couldn't bear the questions or pitying looks every month when it didn't happen.  But even we didn't think it would take this long!  My sister and brother both think that we're really selfish not wanting children but its got to the stage  now where I'm far too emotional to tell them.  DH isn't great to talk to - he wants this to happen more than anyone but isn't great talking about his feelings or anything.  So you're all the support I have as well!  How lucky are we to have found each other  

I hope everything goes well for you and that we both get the outcome we want and deserve xx

Oh, I'm dreading the suppositories as well, but am trying not to think about them until closer to the event.  I think I have enough on my plate worrying about the imminent menopause!


----------



## Drkarpana (Apr 8, 2006)

Oh dear, should I mention my lovely colleagues at the office who knew about the miscarriage and kept on asking me every now and then about 'any good news' I may had to share with them?  Was my face a bit more shiny? They would notice and ask! It was hell...if there was a day I was having no coffee...I don't want to remember...I am not the queen of assertiveness so it took me some time to stand up and make them stop...they have, maybe because I'm not talking to them anymore!


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your miscarriage. That must've been terrible for you,although it must be a bit reassuring to know that you can at least get preg.  I've never got that far.  People can be really cruel, whether they know it or not.  Or stupid.  Or uncaring.  Whatever.  My problem is going off the booze - I don't drink an awful lot but I've got a lot of birthday parties, weddings etc coming up so its coming up with an excuse that doesn't make people think I'm already pregnant.  And coffee, I really miss coffee.  I've been drinking decaf green tea, and not strawberry flavoured white tea but its not the same as an americano.  Sighs.  And the amount of water you've to drink    Think I'll be getting myself a potty for under my desk!


----------



## loujane (Sep 22, 2005)

Gem

Try and get some EMLA cream cream from the pharmacy which I use to numb the place where I will do the jabs - you won't feel a thing.  Someone else recommended AMETOP which is also meant to be good.

Good luck

Lou xx


----------



## EverHopefull (Apr 8, 2006)

Loujane,

WHAT A BLOOMIN GOOD IDEA!!!!

 

Thanks am off to the chemist in the morning!!

Gem


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone

I agree that suddenly going tee-total can raise a few eyebrows - no-one ever believes me when I say that I just don't fancy a drink   so here are my usual excuses:

1) I'm driving
2) Cystitus (also helpful if you are trying to drink loads of fluids)
3) I'm on antibiotics  -I have had a recurrent tooth infection for the past few years& find that dentists always prescribe the antibiotics that you can't drink with.

I'm normally a very honest person but find that a couple of white lies can help to take the pressure off  

Sarah x


----------



## clara42 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi all...

Its been so useful reading about your feelings for first round of IVF... I will hopefully be starting IVF very shortly just waiting for CON appointment (and very lucky not a long waiting list in my area) and i've been p**hing myself but its so comforting to know everybody has the same aprehensions about the needles etc.  

I sooooo can wait to get that point in lots of ways  

claire xx


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hello everyone

I hope you don't mind me gate crashing this thread - I'm also on my 1st IVF and started sniffing today.

I can identify with you all - feeling exactly the same. We've also decided not to tell many people. My family are also abroad and are apparently all hoping to convince me that it's great to have kids. Unfortunately, before I knew that it was going to be a problem, I had already mentioned my life plan to have kids at the same time as my sister as I wanted my children to be just as close to their cousins as I was to mine. I think I convinced them initially that I'd changed my mind but now that my nephew is 2, there seems to be a hushed silence from them. I have mentioned our infertility to my sister as she is an Endocrinologist and I was initially told I had PCOS and thought she could help. Turns out there isn't anything wrong and have now been placed in the unexplained group.

That EMLA cream sounds like a fantastic idea - hadn't really thought that far ahead. I'm going to be sniffing for a few extra days as I'm going to be away until the May bank holiday. So far sniffing is going well - except for the bitter taste at the back of your throat about 2 minutes after sniffing. I think I'm going to do it in future just before eating.

Will we all be on the 2WW together? My estimated EC date is 15th May and ET 2 days later. Let's hope that spring is a good time for all of us!!!!

Everhopeful - you sound really organised, already thinking about where to inject. I think I'm just letting it all just 'happen' to me and can't seem to think further ahead than one day. DH is nervous that I'll be an emotional wreck if this doesn't work. I'm just nervous that I'll turn into a monster with the side effects of the drugs.

Sorry for such a long 'me' post.
     (Fertility dance)


Jen x


----------



## sharon1973 (Apr 9, 2006)

Hello Ladies

Sorry to intrude, but you were asking about the injections.  I got my DH to do them for me in my tummy but for 5 mins before the injection I would put an ice pack on the area so it would freeze the area - it worked every time for me and i'm petrified of needles.

Good luck

Sharon
xxxxxxx


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Evening ladies

Sharon, congrats on your BFP.  Its great for us who are just starting out on IVF to read success stories.  And good idea on the ice-pack for injections!  Me?  I just grin and bear it, but then I've been having acupuncture so could be used to the needles.

Jen, well done on starting the sniffing.  I'm not looking forward to it, or the after-taste at all, but know its all in a good cause.  I thought we would be all on the same timescale but your dates are really different from mine.  I'm due to have my e/c on Thursday 25th May but am concerned about e/t now as my clinic is closed on Saturdays but open on Sundays so they must be going for a transfer 3 days after collection with me.  Does anyone know if this sounds OK?

Clara - I think its great too that we've all found each other.  I'm sure we'll be a great support to each other going through our treatment cycles.  Positive thoughts, my love.


Sarah - brilliant excuses on the not-drinking front!  I've told people I'm due to go out with the weekend before my e/c with that I'm going into hospital the following week for investigation into my ovarian cysts (non-existent but they don't know that!) so can't really drink.  I hate lying to my friends but don't really see myself having any other option without it all coming out.

DrKarpana - sorry I haven't replied to your last PM.  I'm still in shock over your extra-early morning starts.  Hope you are doing OK.  If I don't get on tomorrow night, good luck for your appointment and injection on Thursday.  Let me know how it goes, I'll be thinking about you.

Talk soon ladies xx


----------



## browneyes (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello Everhopeful  

I am also starting my first round of IVF after two failed clomid and IUI cycles. I am 27 and my dh 37. We have been married for 4 years and been trying for about 2 years without any success.I also have PCOS and have been on metformin since October.  I will probably be starting on or just after the 20 April (my periods are very irregular so I am taking Provera to induce a period so will start Buserelin  at roughly the same time as you).  Maybe we could be cycle buddies?  

I am very excited  and so nervous  as IVF seems like such a rollercoaster. I am not new to the injections as I had to do these for IUI. Don't worry, they are fairly straightforward once you have done a couple and it feels quite positive that you are finally having a chance at conceiving (albeit with the help of science!)

Fingers crossed for you
Take care
Ali x


----------



## Drkarpana (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi all,

got back from the clinic. I had my prostap injection this morning. The nurse did it, of course and now I'll be waiting for my period. Hopefully, I'll go for my first scan around 26th. I saw the GONAL-f injections too, well...yes...luckily my husband volunteered to go ahead with the injections. Ice packs, yes that's a lovely idea!
I'll keep you posted, especially if any premenstrual side effects set in!!
Take care you all,
M.


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Jillypops - what a lovely surprise to hear from you!  Thanks for your good wishes.  I hope you're doing OK too.

Dr Karpana, I was thinking about you today.  Glad the injection went OK.  Hopefully the side effects won't be too bad and that your scan is good to go on the 26th.  Keep us informed xx

Hello to everyone else, hope you're all well


----------



## Drkarpana (Apr 8, 2006)

Hello ladies!!
Got my period today, after 5 days of feeling...about to!! Next wednesday or Friday I'm having the scan to check everything's ok to start with the injections, I'll keep you posted!!


----------



## AnnieB (Apr 25, 2006)

Tonight is the first time I've logged on to the website (or plucked up the courage!). This is my first round of IVF too. I am on day5 of the Gonal injections - decided on the tummy and it has honestly been fine (though the first night I stood with injector pen pointed at my tummy for about 5 minutes trying to find the balls to do it!) I go for a scan on 28th to find out how the folicles are doing. I'm really surprised at how well I feel - I thought i was going to turn into a hormonal she-devil!
My trouble is I don't know how to feel about it all. Should I be really really positive and determined that it will work, but only to be heartbroken when it doesn't? Or should I be realistic that there is a 30% chance of it working so that I protect myself from that pain? I'm just trying to get on with everyday life and not think about it all too much.

Good luck to everyone in the same boat - hope the first round is the last round!


----------



## Drkarpana (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi there!! 
Got my GONAL-f kit this morning, had the scan to confirm everything's ok and tomorrow I'm having my first injection! No way, I'm not doing it, my husband is reading the patient leaflet now on what to do and goes through his notes from the visit this morning!! I'm going on scans on 4 and 8 May and the collection will be somewhere between 10-12 May. Fingers crossed it'll all be fine.
Catchy pyjamas, haven't heard from you for some time, where are you? AnnieB, you're a few steps ahead but we're all on the same boat after all! We've all been stressed out or tired from all this having-a-baby story, I would say try to go with the flow. If it happens it does, if it doesn't, well there's always the next time, that's when statistics come in handy! Keep positive and realistic, it's the best you can do for yourself and the rest around you!   I've so much regretted spending the last couple of years thinking, and worrying and getting upset and angry and now that the treatment started I realised how much I wanted to go on holidays or visit other places or well...to have a decent dinner with my husband without arguing at the end!! 
That's all for now, take care and I'll talk to you soon.


----------



## alisong (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi I have just had my first attempt at ivf and am now waiting to find out if it has worked or not. I have been having the suprecur injections followed by the gonal f. I have had no problems at all. The only slight thing i noticed with the suprecur was that i got my words mixed up a little bit at times when i was tired. However i am a bit like that anyway. I injected the tops of my legs with the suprecur and my tummy with the gonal f. Egg retrieval was fine and egg implantation was fine. Now its the waiting game!!!!! Just resting today. Has anyone else got any information on do`s and Don't`s at this stage.
A x


----------



## Drkarpana (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi there! Fingers crossed it'll be good news!! From discussions I had with my doctor about the post implantation period, the outcome was be as usual! When I asked him whether I should take a sick leave until I get the results just to stay at home, his reply was continuing my life as normal will not affect anything. As long as I don't do anything strenuous, everything will be ok, but again this is something that applies to every type of pregnancy! It should be better to have a quick chat with your nurse or doctor, they are always the best people to get this type of advise from. I think though that if there had been indeed something extra you should pay attention to during this period, you would have been told so. 
Again, I wish you all the best   Keep us posted!


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Hello ladies

My laptop got stolen and internet access to FF is blocked at work, which is why I've been away.  Just popped on to say hello and send you all good wishes, whatever stage you're at.  Good luck for your scan tomorrow Drkarpana, let us know how you get on xx

Ali, easy to say, but try not to stress yourself in the 2WW.  Re Do's and Don'ts, my clinic also told me to avoid strenuous exercise but told me to resume normal life as soon as possible.  They said that there was no proof in claims that bed rest post-transfer helped improve chances of implantation but I don't think there would be any harm taking things as easy as you can.  I reckon do what you want but make sure you don't do anything that you'll beat yourself up over if, god forbid, things don't work out.  And stay positive      

Here's some more positive thoughts for us all


----------



## AnnieB (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi Everyone

This is my 1st round of IVF & I got my eggs collected yesterday. Was a strange experience - felt surreal to be going through it all after talking & thinking about it for so long. Partner had been uptight about doing his bit but found it not too bad in the end!!! I opted for a general anesthetic but unfortunately didn't react to it very well & was really sick after! How embarassing!

Good news though, they managed to get 9 eggs which was great and I got a call today to say 7 had fertilised. Am really pleased - go in tomorrow to have 1 or 2 (still not decided) implanted.  
Feeling in limbo and just want to get on with it and get on with life again.
Keeping everything crossed!


----------



## Jen_74 (Mar 19, 2006)

Good luck and sticky vibes for all your embries. Here's some fairy dust and a cheerleading dance for you.
         

Keep us posted as to how it goes.
Jen x


----------



## Drkarpana (Apr 8, 2006)

That's lovely news AnnieB. Fingers crossed that everything continues as promising as it is now!!    
Keep us posted!!


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Brilliant news AnnieB.  Hope you've recovered totally from the anaesthetic now and hope your DH has recovered from the shock as well!  Good luck for the transfer - have you decided yet on how many to have put back?

Let us know how you get on xx


----------



## AnnieB (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Well, managed to get over the anesthetic eventually - even the next morning I was finding it hard to focus! We went in on Friday to get embies put back. Was a little disappointed as only 2 of the 7 had progressed from 2 to 4 cells. Just keep thinking that we're hell of a lot luckier than others.

Then of course we had that big decision of 1 or 2 embies back. We had really already decided that we wanted only 1 back - we already have a little girl (by Clomid) and, as selfish as it sounds, would rather just have 1 baby than twins, for lots of different reasons. Also, Iwanted the fall back of a froxen embie if this course doesn't work out.

The procedure was fine and didn't take long. The only uncomfortable thing was the full bladder, especially when you are taken 40 minutes after you're supposed to! 
Now feeling fine although I've got a pretty sore tummy - they said this was to be expected as one of my ovaries is really swollen after the egg transfer. Am trying to think very positive thoughts about what's happening inside me - trying to visualise the egg growing and attaching itself to the lining - anything if you think it helps!  

If anyone has any questions about anything, I'll be glad to help!

Take care all

AnnieB X


----------



## kiwigirl10 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Girls,

I am completely new to this site - wish I'd found it earlier!  I am on my first cycle of IVF and am going for egg collection tomorrow.  I am in the 'unexplained' group, but got pregnant two years ago, which unfortunately ended in a miscarraige.  I have been on buserulin, and Gonal-F, and as of yesterday I had 26 follies.  I am feeling slightly concerned now, as the clinic are now concerned about OHSS, and there is a possiblity that they may have to freeze our embryos, if we get any    Apparently the doctor will discuss this with us tomorrow.  I am 'borderline', so maybe if I cope OK after egg collection, then we will be OK for embryo transfer.  It's so nice to find a support network of others in the same boat.  I have found this cycle to be better than I expected.  Other than extreme tiredness, and a bit of weight gain, it's been OK.  Some days the injections don't hurt at all, and other days they are awful!  I am combining my treatment with acupuncture, which has been great.

Good luck to all of you on your cycles!!

Love Shaz x


----------



## peppermintT (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi All

Thought I'd join in as a fellow newbie! Started my Buserlin injections on 24th April. I am choosing to put them in my tummy as it seems to hurt less than the thighs - doesn't stop my very pale skin bruising though!   If anyone saw my tummy they'd think I was some kind of junky! I am booked to go in on Tues (9th) for a scan to check my follies and egg collection is scheduled for the week beginning 22 May. I can't believe its finally come round after all the months of picking our way through hospital consultations, then Clomid free cyles (took Clomid for 9 cycles with no real benefit - and loads of hormonal stress!  - so the clinic wanted me to go through 2 cycles to clean myself out). After the horrors of Clomid I have been pleasantly surprised by the minimal impact of the injections - although I seem to be putting on a bit of weight, which is not fun - anyone else had the same experience?

Luckily I have an NHS referral to a private clinic, which has been a breath of fresh air - although it's about 90 mins drive from my place of work so I am having to take lots of half days. I don't know how much time to take off after egg collection. My clinic will give me a general anasthetic so I will deffo need 1 day off - but I am thinking that I might need a second day off too. Ditto for the reimplantation. Anyone had any thoughts or advice?

Anyway, its really good to be in the company of some first timers. Hopefully we can all pull together to keep our spirits up.    

PeppermintT x


----------



## AnnieB (Apr 25, 2006)

PeppermintT

I was on Clomid too this time and it wasn't fun. The hot flushes! 

I got my eggs collected last Wednesday and embie put back Friday and found I had to take all 3 days off. I don't do anesthetics well and took me 'til Thursday teatime to think claerly (but think this is rare). I was also pretty sore too.

Good luck and hope this has helped!

AnnieB


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Evening ladies.  Just a quickie as I'm really exhausted and need to catch up on zzzzzz's!

AnnieB - glad the side effects of the anaesthetics finally wore off.  Hope you're feeling better now.  I think the visualisation techniques sound great, anything positive can't be bad.  

Kiwigirl - Welcome, and good luck for your appointment and for your egg collection.  I really hope things have picked up for you and that it turns out better than you expect.  Please let us know how you get on.

PepperminT - Welcome to you too!  You're probably the closest to me in terms of dates.  My egg collection is scheduled for 25th May, though I have to go for my scan on 22nd May to see how many follies etc and to time my Pregnyl injection.  This is my first IVF as well so don't know how to advise you on taking time off work after egg collection and transfer.  I'm quite lucky in that my collection is scheduled for a Thursday so I've decided to 'work' from home on the Friday after collection and just rest then and on Saturday.  I've taken the week off after my transfer on the Sunday but I need to use some holidays up anyway.  In retrospect, I don't know if its such a good idea as I'll have nothing to distract me from every twinge and ache and niggle but we'll see.  Are you able to take a day or two after collection and transfer and then see how you are afterwards?  Again, keep us informed of how you get on.

Much love, ladies xx


----------



## Drkarpana (Apr 8, 2006)

oh dear...had my second scan yesterday, 26 (!) follicles, 12 of them big already, had a blood test to check the hormones, slightly above the 20.000 threshold (don't ask me more, I've got no clue), stopped GONAL-f and was asked to go for a second blood test this morning to see if the levels dropped. If no, we may have to say bye bye to this cycle for the risk for hyperstimulation is quite high, if yes we may have to go ahead with EC BUT may freeze and transfer at a next cycle for if I fall pregnant the risk is still there. Doctor said they were already giving me lower dose from what they usually give to women of my age. Apparently my ovaries were very sensitive to the drug and had their own revolution! I try not to think about it and stay positive, the end of the road is not there yet. My back is slightly..sore in the inside (of course with such an army what do I expect) and I have to sit down slowly and get up likewise. No other side effects apart from a full bladder thanks to a 2 lt/day water consumption! I'll let you know once I have more news.
Love,
M.


----------



## peppermintT (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi all

just checking in

Drkarpana - fingers crossed that everything is going OK for you, if you do have to wait until the next cycle just look at it as only a couple more weeks out of so many you've already gone through. It just shows that you never can tell how you are going to react to all the drugs we're filling ourselves with

Catspyjamas - your plan sounds sensible - I think I'm going to go for 2 days off for the op too. Luckily I have a week's holiday due when reimplantation should go ahead, which is helpful. I wouldn't worry too much about sitting around the house, the weather is getting really nice so there's plenty of opportunity for sitting in the garden, or a friend's garden, pub garden etc and chilling out. I think it would be a lot harder if the 2ww was during a dull, dark January! 

I am going in for scans tomorrow and Friday but I won't know my op date until Friday, which isn't ideal from a work situation - but they'll just have to lump it!

Best wishes to all posters and readers


----------



## Drkarpana (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi peppermintT!!! How did it go with the scans and all??


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Hello ladies

Hope you are all well.  

PepperminT, how are you getting on?  I hope your scan went OK last Friday and that your egg collection can go ahead this week as scheduled    

DrKarpana, I've sent you a PM my love xx

I've been stimming for 9 days nows and have my first appointment tomorrow morning to see how many follies I have and to see when we go for egg collection.  I was feeling a bit bloated and sore at the early stimming stages but am feeling marginally better now.  Don't know if that's a good or bad thing  .  Hopefully everything will be OK and we'll be good to go.

     to everyone xx


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2006)

hi ladies, 
im on my first ivf as well started my tablets 2 day and start sniffing on tuesday, i feel nervous  not about the treatment but that it wont work dh is really positive, i am not so. the most annoying thing is that it is unexplained fertility, all my friends are popping out babies and we are the childless couple  o well enough self pitty, i have been having massage to relax myself and i am taking 10 days off after ec as there is a lot of lifting and carrying in my job. good luck to all of u     xxxxx


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi Tufty

I know from personal experience how difficult it is with friends having kids all over the place (usually not even trying to get pregnant!) and coping with unexplained infertility.  I'm in the same boat and sometimes wish there was a problem that could be fixed instead of 'unexplained'. 

Good luck and keep us informed how you go xx


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi ladies

Just to let you know I had my scan today and am all set for egg collection this Thursday at 9.30am.  I had 5 follicles on the left but two are too small, two are grand and one might grow another bit by then.  They think there might be 4 or 5 on other side but I have a cyst there as well so they don't know if there are more hiding behind it.  I'm absolutely terrified at the thought of egg collection - I hardly slept last night worrying about the scan so can't begin to imagine what I'll be like on Wednesday night.

Anyway, I hope you are all well.  Good luck to you all xx


----------



## Mrs Jo (May 22, 2006)

Hi All,

Just read all your emails about IVF, I am new on this site and I am also going to start my first IVF treatment I will be starting my nasal spray on the 7th June if feels like ages.  I have used the injector pen for IUI I do it on my thighs but I get bruises does anyone else get them or am I doing it wrong.  Not looking forward to the procedure of EC .  Does anyone know how long the whole treatment last from taking your nasal spray to the ET is it about 7 weeks?

Wishing you all the best for your IVF treatment and hope you get results.


----------

